# Possibly Selling My Machines (shop), and Could Use Some Advice



## wrmiller (Jul 5, 2021)

Some folks here know me, most don't, but I am considering selling my machines and really don't know what to ask for them.

Ideally, I'd like someone to come down here to AZ and just take everything. The machines, all the machine tooling, most of the metrology stuff, and even a few hundred pounds of various metals.

The machines are a bit over 5 years old now, and have not been abused. I used them for pistolsmithing mostly, and that isn't hard on machines. They could use a good going through/cleaning though. 

The PM935TS has the PM VFD on it, a FogBuster, and a DroPros (EL700 graphic) 3-axis graphic dro with mag scales and a digital touch probe. It sits on a stand that has wheels and leveling pads. It has a PM power feed on the X and Z axis. It has a rare Kurt 5" vise on it with 6" jaws.

The PM1340GT is a 3-phase lathe with the PM VFD on it and Marks wiz-bang control circuitry, including the threading stop option. It has two-stage braking on it as well. It has a DroPros EL400 dro on it with magnetic scales. There is also a RPM display on it that I built from a kit. The lathe also has a Fogbuster on it. The main chuck is a Pratt Burnerd 8.25" setrite 3-jaw chuck. Love this chuck. Also has the upgraded PM 4-jaw chuck, and a PM set-tru 5C collet chuck with the large collet set (brand new). The lathe also has a Dorian BXA QC tool post, and various Aloris and import tool holders.

There's also a massive radius turning tool (cast iron) for the lathe that isn't even made any more. It's probably more rigid than the lathe. I only used it a few times.

There's a Kennedy 3-piece tool box that is full of stuff. Some Starrett, some import. There's a 6" rotary table, and a nearly new PM BS-1 also. I'm not going to try listing everything here.

Seeing as I'd like everything to go in one deal, I realize I need to find someone looking to start a small hobby shop in their garage. And...they would need to come get this stuff. I can help getting the stuff loaded, but I can't do it by myself.

So, given that, I'm willing to give someone a good deal. But I'm not interested in just giving these away. These are good quality machines.

So what should I price this at? Looking for suggestions, thanks.

EDIT: Cleaned this up and added a few items.


----------



## darkzero (Jul 5, 2021)

Sorry to hear that Bill. I hope everything is ok & there is no bad news causing this. Hope the best for you in your next chapter.


----------



## wrmiller (Jul 5, 2021)

darkzero said:


> Sorry to hear that Bill. I hope everything is ok & there is no bad news causing this. Hope the best for you in your next chapter.


Hey Will! 

Nothing terminal in the short term (I don't think). But time marches on and I'm getting older, with all that comes along with that.


----------



## randyjaco (Jul 5, 2021)

I will be interested in hearing some answers on this topic too. At 74, I am beginning to wonder how I (more likely, my Wife) will dispose of 50 years' worth of Machines, Tooling and Materials?


----------



## wrmiller (Jul 5, 2021)

randyjaco said:


> I will be interested in hearing some answers on this topic too. At 74, I am beginning to wonder how I (more likely, my Wife) will dispose of 50 years' worth of Machines, Tooling and Materials?


I don't want to burden my wife with that.


----------



## Cadillac STS (Jul 5, 2021)

If it comes down to parting out the shop sell the small things and accessories to the machines first.  Bare machines last.  That keeps you from throwing in valuable stuff for free with the big tools.  This can be good advise for the surviving partner too.

But it would be nice for one person to come and buy the entire shop at one time.  You have high quality equipment so maybe not a beginner but someone wanting to step up in tools and sell what they have…


----------



## Tozguy (Jul 5, 2021)

I am in the same boat. Mostly shop tools, guns and gunsmithing stuff. It is quite a dilemma. But I can't imagine my life without my shop. I have slowly sold off what will not be missed, at bargain prices. I'm terrible at selling things and will give stuff away just to get rid of it. Right now I am looking at auction services for my executors to call in when the time has come.


----------



## Martin W (Jul 5, 2021)

Hard subject to discuss for sure.
I agree, the best way to sell is as a complete shop. That usually doesn’t work out as we hope.
online auctions seem to bring high prices
 if I haven’t purged the shop before something happens to me ,I have asked my wife to find an auctioneer. I also suggested she contact a rigger to be on site the day of the auction to give quotes. This aasures the highest price as everyone can know what it will cost to move the machines before they bid.
I am hoping the auctioneer would take care of everything. Be less money for my better half but she wouldn’t have to worry about moving  anything .
cheers
martin


----------



## 7milesup (Jul 5, 2021)

I would think that selling the shop as a whole would be a harder sell than selling machines individually. I suspect that there is a limited audience that is looking for a complete shop, along with the buyer having the burden of coming up with potentially significant financial outlay.

I am in the camp of if you can still use the machines and enjoy them, keep them.  If you are no longer able to use them at all, then disposing of them now would be the best option.  An auction company would probably be the best way to go.  All the ones that I have dealt with have riggers that give prices before the auction even starts.   
I do not plan on getting rid of anything that I can use, no matter my age.  When I go, it will be her, or my kids issue to deal with.  Maybe that sounds cold but I am going to enjoy my "stuff" until they roll me into the grave.  I almost lost my life last year at age 54, so I am here to live.


----------



## mattthemuppet2 (Jul 5, 2021)

that sucks to hear Bill, I thought these machines were your retirement tools?


----------



## wrmiller (Jul 5, 2021)

7milesup said:


> I would think that selling the shop as a whole would be a harder sell than selling machines individually. I suspect that there is a limited audience that is looking for a complete shop, along with the buyer having the burden of coming up with potentially significant financial outlay.
> 
> I am in the camp of if you can still use the machines and enjoy them, keep them.  If you are no longer able to use them at all, then disposing of them now would be the best option.  An auction company would probably be the best way to go.  All the ones that I have dealt with have riggers that give prices before the auction even starts.
> I do not plan on getting rid of anything that I can use, no matter my age.  When I go, it will be her, or my kids issue to deal with.  Maybe that sounds cold but I am going to enjoy my "stuff" until they roll me into the grave.  I almost lost my life last year at age 54, so I am here to live.


Not a bad frame of mind to have Sir. This is primarily a recon mission to see what I might be able to ask should I really decide to do this.

Nothing is cast in concrete just yet.


----------



## twraska (Jul 5, 2021)

If you decide to sell might want to post it on Agtalk or other Ag related sites.  Farmers, as a whole, do lots of repair work and many are looking for machines.


----------



## davidpbest (Jul 5, 2021)

wrmiller said:


> Not a bad frame of mind to have Sir. This is primarily a recon mission to see what I might be able to ask should I really decide to do this.
> 
> Nothing is cast in concrete just yet.


$12k for everything.


----------



## erikmannie (Jul 6, 2021)

This is in the wheelhouse of an auctioneer. 

I am going to enjoy my machines until I am dead. I told my wife & son to “make one phone call to an auction house” in order to clear out the garage & get a check.


----------



## andrewgr (Jul 6, 2021)

I can't really guess what's going on from the comments-- some sort of health issue?  Whatever the reason, I wish you the best.

If you are unable to sell everything at once, I might be interested in purchasing some of the tools/accessories for the 1340GT.  I have two aunts-in-law living in Arizona, so I might be able to have one of them pick stuff up.  Hopefully it won't come to that, and you can just find a local buyer for everything at once; but if that doesn't work out, drop me a line.

Good luck.


----------



## Janderso (Jul 6, 2021)

erikmannie said:


> I am going to enjoy my machines until I am dead


Here Here!
I have provided a list of the more valuable tools and machines, their value and who to contact for help.
My boys will have first pick of course.


----------



## Packard V8 (Jul 6, 2021)

It's almost impossible to sell it as a whole shop.   As components, it will sell easily and quickly.  But from experience, parting it out via local individual sales on craigslist would be a year's full-time job.

The most money/most work is photographing, describing, posting on eBay, then shipping and dealing with the inevitable scammers.  I don't need the grief.

An auction is the easiest on everyone, but will net less than half what selling it oneself would.

Only you can weigh the effort/reward and decide.

jack vines


----------



## rabler (Jul 6, 2021)

I think it comes down to the issue that anyone who can appreciate a full machine shop of tools is probably already equipped and more likely space limited, not to mention over budget . And someone just entering this as a hobby probably doesn't want to dive in with all that much equipment. So it is rare to find someone who is going to be interested in a full shop.


----------



## Dabbler (Jul 6, 2021)

I bought an entire machine shop 2.5 years ago - I paid 1/2 what I would have given him for one machine 10 years ago.  Timing was bad, and I had to move the whole lot.  Best to have the machines pre-offered to to relatives or machine shop friends. and auction the rest.


----------



## Winegrower (Jul 6, 2021)

The thing I notice about myself is I'm a lot more interested in buying stuff than in selling it.   Time spent listening to potential buyers telling their life stories, how this would be great but it's too expensive, what's your bottom line, something came up can we reschedule...life is just too short with too many interesting things to do than that.  If I ever get tired of my shop, then I just want it gone.   I would think for most of us old codgers, the value of what's in our shop is a small percentage of our asset base, so maybe it's not too important in the big scheme of things.

I'm for getting rid of it all as easily as possible.


----------



## Jake P (Jul 6, 2021)

Funny to read these comments from so many perspectives, as we are all of different views and in different places in our lives.

I just acquired what I feel is a very sweet deal on a mill with the help of David Best.  And I have a 1340GT on order that will hopefully arrive in September.  

Had I been still looking for equipment I would be all over this as a package deal like a "Hobbo on a ham sammich"!  (A favorite saying of an Army buddy.)


----------



## Dave Smith (Jul 6, 2021)

Bill, 
I have followed and enjoyed your threads and responses since you lived in Longmount Co. so I am sad to hear your plans and concerns.
I am like many others, older (77) and have many shop machines, tools and gobs of materials. my wife says she wouldn't know what to do with all my stuff if something happened to me. She and I have always prayed that we will have long healthy lives  and believe that we have that assurance. I plan to still be machining in my later nineties. my older sister is 97 and just went into an assisted living unit. I have seen too many give up their shops and tools too soon and then are bored just watching tv fully capable of still making and fixing things instead.
I plan on listing and selling items and machines that I know I won't use from now on but my machines and tools and my material I will keep till I am gone. I will list the approx values of Items to help whoever takes over so they will have some idea of what they are worth. it took us a life time to collect things and brought us the ability to use them, and enjoy our shops.
they may be a lot more valuable in twenty years and are a good investment.
Dave


----------



## mmcmdl (Jul 6, 2021)

I look at my machines every day and night out in the garage and think if I really want them any longer . The garage and 2 basements sure would be cleaner without them .


----------



## Packard V8 (Jul 6, 2021)

Jake P said:


> I just acquired what I feel is a very sweet deal on a mill with the help of David Best.  And I have a 1340GT on order that will hopefully arrive in September.
> 
> Had I been still looking for equipment I would be all over this as a package deal like "a hobo on a ham sammich"!  (A favorite saying of an Army buddy.)


I have to constantly remind myself I'm not married to a machine.  I bought it to get it and can sell it to get rid of it and make room and money for the next one.  Go for the complete shop and the additional tooling will probably get you up and running whereas the new bare machines will need more major money to tool out.

jack vines


----------



## Tozguy (Jul 6, 2021)

mmcmdl said:


> I look at my machines every day and night out in the garage and think if I really want them any longer . The garage and 2 basements sure would be cleaner without them .


Aw just give em a fresh coat of paint and you will fall back in love with them.


----------



## randyjaco (Jul 6, 2021)

Realistically speaking, finding someone to buy a whole shop would be like looking for a unicorn. You might find one, but you would have to offer a significant discount. I have a lot of stuff, a rough estimate of the value of my stuff would be between $50 and $100k, and considerably more at retail prices. I doubt that there are many people on this list that could afford to pay even for a bargain shop. Nearly all experienced persons on this list have accumulated his/her treasures over years. I do a lot of garage and estate sales, and I only bought when I encountered a major deal. Few of the companies that do estate sales,  have much knowledge of machine shop equipment. Estate sale and auction companies charge a premium for their services, 30-50%.
For many of us, willing your treasures to a relative probably isn't an answer either. None of my relatives would have any appreciation for my stuff.

It is not a pleasant thought, but We all need to have a plan for disposing of our treasures. Otherwise, someone else is going to get it for pennies on the dollar and the items will end up on eBay or corroding away in some shed.


----------



## Jake P (Jul 6, 2021)

Packard V8 said:


> I have to constantly remind myself I'm not married to a machine.  I bought it to get it and can sell it to get rid of it and make room and money for the next one.  Go for the complete shop and the additional tooling will probably get you up and running whereas the new bare machines will need more major money to tool out.
> 
> jack vines


Hey Jack,

If you’re suggesting that I sell this mill and jump on wrmiller’s setup, that does seem like a great idea on the surface, however it’s more complicated than that at least for my situation.

My 1340GT order is a non-refundable deposit situation unless the order is delayed.  And I guess technically the order is delayed, but it’s not the fault of PM, and it goes against my grain to stick something to someone due to things outside of their control.  Additionally, I have already had Mr. Mark Jacobs fabricate his VFD conversion for me and I have also had PM send me the VFD so that I could get it all setup in the enclosure in advance.  I imagine that I would have no problem selling Mark’s conversion here to another person acquiring a 1340, but again it goes back to the issue of my order with PM.  They have spent a great deal of time with me on the phone and in emails with ordering advice and many order changes.  They have been great and I value that! 

The deal I got on the mill had a fair amount of tooling and other items included.  I’ve done a calculation of what the major additions would have cost me at current retail prices and it comes to something in the neighborhood of 5K worth in addition to the mill, for which I paid 5K total.  So I’ve already gotten ahead in my estimation a fair bit.


----------



## john.oliver35 (Jul 6, 2021)

My Dad (Age 84) has four buildings full of woodworking tools and lumber.  3 more 70 x 30' buildings he is leasing out will come back to him next year.  I suspect he will fill them all (unless I can get some of my stuff in one first).  I hate the thought of figuring out what to do with it all when he is gone, but I hate infinitely more the thought of him sitting in a chair in the house without something for him to do.  That would be a death sentence in short order.  

Keep your stuff as long as using it interests you.  Your loved ones want you to!


----------



## mksj (Jul 6, 2021)

I would shoot a bit higher in the pricing, probably $6500-7000 for the lathe and same for the mill. You have very high quality add ons on both machines, and currently with no new machines available for many months I think there would be a lot more interest. I would sell them separately and just list out the other items you want to sell in aggregates, trying to sell everything in one fell swoop is going to eliminate a lot of potential buyers that are interested in a specific item.


----------



## jwmay (Jul 6, 2021)

The only way to figure it out is to go back and figure what you paid for every item individually, subtract 15% for depreciation, and whatever amount you think is fair for the use you got out of them, and start listing it individually.

But it might not hurt to call a business like Lost Creek Machine and see what they'd give you.


----------



## Tipton1965 (Jul 6, 2021)

mksj said:


> currently with no new machines available for many months I think there would be a lot more interest.


I totally agree.  I would use the above fact in your favor.  I bought a PM833TV back in February and recently sold it for exactly what I had into it.  Plus it sold really fast.


----------



## 7milesup (Jul 6, 2021)

randyjaco said:


> auction companies charge a premium for their services, 30-50%.


That is not true, unless your locale is drastically different than here in the Midwest.
I sold an item on an auction a few months ago.  They charged me 12 or 13%.  The buyer also pays a buyers fee and applicable taxes but the end result is still only the selling fee coming out of your pocket..  Even eBay only charges 12%


----------



## rmantoo (Jul 7, 2021)

In more than 12 years following these forums, I am making only my second post, ever.  

In 2006, after living in the same home for 54 years, after having built up over 40,000 sq ft of storage buildings on the 10 acres he had filled with machinery and vehicles, my father decided that he wanted to move to a city a few hundred miles away and live out his remaining years on the 28th floor of a high-rise condominium.

It took him, my brothers and I almost 2 years of weekend work to clean, list, and sell most of his stuff.  Not including land and buildings, he got well over $600k for the contents.  If we had waited until he passed, it would have been a nightmare for us and our stepmother, and the total would have been maybe 10-20% of that.  We talked with 3 different auction houses beforehand, and all of them had very good data to support their estimates of $60-$140k.

I am extremely thankful that they were honest with us, and that we did it the way we did.  Doing it like that has enabled my stepmother (who took amazing care of my dad for 40+ years) to continue to live in a manner that dad would have wanted.  

That said, your situation is very different than his.  Nowhere nearly as daunting as what we faced.  You have the opportunity to deal with this in a much more organized manner.


Since you have 2 primary machines, a mill and a lathe, break them up.  Do not try to sell them all in 1 shot.  You should be able to get a very good price for your mill and all of the attendant accessories, and likewise for your lathe and it's accessories.

I would suggest the following:

1.  Take a bunch of pics of the mill and it's accessories.  

2.  Take a bunch of pics of your lathe and all of it's accessories.

3.  Make 1 post here in the classifieds with 3 categores:  1.  The mill and accessories 2.  The lathe and it's accessories, and 3.  A slightly discounted price for all of it together (maybe 10-20% less)

You don't need to spend a ton of time listing each item and little piece...the pics should suffice for anyone who is serious about buying 1 or both.  Most of us on this board will know exactly what we're looking at, and anyone who doesn't likely isn't truly a prospective buyer.

Were I you, Mr. Miller, I would spend maybe 15 minutes taking pictures, and another 15-20 minutes making a post.  I would strongly suggest you figure out a rough total on what you spent on each section, and list it all for 15-20% less than that number.  I would put your number in the following fashion:   PRICE:  $XXXXX  FIRM.           

That should get you pretty good money in 2 transactions.

Throw it up and see how quickly you get SERIOUS inquiries.  I honestly think you will be surprised.  If you REALLY one want to do 1 transaction, then take a bunch of pics, and list it all for 75% of what you paid.  I think you will get it sold pretty quickly for that price, based on the machines you have.


Lastly, I will say this:  If the money you would get for your machines and accessories represents a SIGNIFICANT amount in comparison to the rest of your future estate, then selling now is the prudent thing to do:  It will likely maximize your return, and take a significant burden off of your loved ones in the future.

IF, however, the amount you're likely to receive for it all is relatively INSIGNIFICANT- as in, less than maybe 5% or so of your future estate, then keep it all, keep using and enjoying it- even if intermittently or more rarely- for the rest of your life.  

Either way, I wish you the best of luck:  I have GREATLY enjoyed your posts here for many years.  I've only been a member for about 2 years, but I was an avid lurker for many years before that.  I truly hope you will continue to post and share your knowledge and perspective with us in the future.


----------



## MikeInOr (Jul 7, 2021)

Funny how we spend the majority of our life collecting tools only to sell them in the end.  When I was 8 my father gave me a Proto nut driver set, a Proto wooden handled screw driver and a few boxes of hex nuts so I wouldn't have to use those awful square nuts and the stamped sheet metal wrench that came with the deluxe Erector set my parents gave me.  I haven't stopped collecting tools since.

Not being under a time pressure to sell your tools means you will get MUCH more money for them.  Every tool/machine that I have purchased from someone needing to sell quickly has meant a fantastic deal for me... so fantastic that I just gave the asking price and didn't even try to bargain.  My $200 variable speed 16.5" drill press came from a guy that had to move out of his shop before July 1st.  I really didn't need a 4th drill press but I am confident I can sell my old 16 speed 13" Chinese drill press for $150.  On the flip side I have seen several machines from a single seller on Craigslist for near a year at prices I would never pay only to see them disappear one at a time.  I assume someone must have purchased them... for how much I will never know.

I must say that I despise having to work with most CL buyers.  I have dealt with some real A holes that I would give away the machine before I sold it to them... which I have actually done.  I try REALLY HARD not to be "That Guy" when buying... and the results are amazing.  I had one seller offer to sell me his Porter Cable biscut joiner (The nice old one with the metal fence) for $20 after I bought his Bosch 1590vs router for $50.  I refused his offer for $20 and asked if he would take $50.  Then he just started loading up my car with NICE hand saws, Bessie clamps and nice chisles... for free!... and refused to take any money for them!

So I guess there is an inverse relationship to time / hassle / dealing with idiots and how much you will be able to sell your machines for.  To sell everything in one big package will be a VERY hard hit to the selling price... but it will be done and over quickly.  In my experience 15% off retail for a package deal is a pipe dream.  15% of retail for a big package deal is much more realistic from what Ihave seen.

I actually have several tools to sell due to bigger and better aquisitions.  I am not looking forwards to the process and will always offer friends a substantial discount first.

My 14 yo daughter has told me that when I go she will have a great big hole dug, throw all my "junk" in it then throw me on top of it face down... BUT she will leave my rear sticking up in the air 12" (so she has a place to park her bicycle when she comes to visit me).


----------



## matthewsx (Jul 7, 2021)

rmantoo said:


> In more than 12 years following these forums, I am making only my second post, ever.
> 
> In 2006, after living in the same home for 54 years, after having built up over 40,000 sq ft of storage buildings on the 10 acres he had filled with machinery and vehicles, my father decided that he wanted to move to a city a few hundred miles away and live out his remaining years on the 28th floor of a high-rise condominium.
> 
> ...



This ^^^^

Keep using them as long as you can. When you're gone just have your family list them under your account here and they will go for a fair price.

No good reason to worry about it now, just get back out to the shop and start the next project  

John


----------



## wrmiller (Jul 7, 2021)

rmantoo said:


> In more than 12 years following these forums, I am making only my second post, ever.
> 
> In 2006, after living in the same home for 54 years, after having built up over 40,000 sq ft of storage buildings on the 10 acres he had filled with machinery and vehicles, my father decided that he wanted to move to a city a few hundred miles away and live out his remaining years on the 28th floor of a high-rise condominium.
> 
> ...


Just a FYI, but it would take me hours or days to get everything out and take pics, and then more hours (days?) to post those pics online in an organized fashion. Maybe I'm just getting too old to work that quickly?

I was just asking for suggested ballpark numbers based on my description in the OP, but thanks for the info.


----------



## mmcmdl (Jul 7, 2021)

Selling out a shop will take years and years . I know from experience . I've been selling mine for going on 20 years now and it seems I get no-where . If you're like me , I could never sell the entire contents in a one off deal . I take it one piece at a time , when I HAVE the time .


----------



## vtcnc (Jul 7, 2021)

davidpbest said:


> $12k for everything.


This is the only figure I've seen thrown out there in response with no reply or commentary. Not that I'm interested or able, but I'm curious if that is a number that sits well with what you are thinking? 

It seems like most members here would be sitting on a similarly outfitted tool cache and in present times, I'm guessing some members would be able to swing that amount of cash if they were so inclined...so I guess the question is does this seem like a reasonable selling price or no?


----------



## Ischgl99 (Jul 7, 2021)

What I would list it at and what I would pay for it are completely different numbers.  If I was buying an entire shop, I would likely not need many of the items included, or not really know the condition of the tooling, so would value that part very low, on the order of 5-10% of replacement cost so that I could make some money selling what I don’t need.  The machines and chucks I would value at about 50% of replacement cost provided they are in good condition, and are clean.  I’m surprised at how many people post images of equipment for sale and don’t even bother to clean the chips off.

If I was listing it, I would value the machines at about 75% of replacement cost and the tooling at about 40-50%, but be willing to take offers.  I would also sell individual lots of tooling to anyone that asked after looking at the equipment to get something moving and then adjust the listing for the complete shop.


----------



## wrmiller (Jul 7, 2021)

vtcnc said:


> This is the only figure I've seen thrown out there in response with no reply or commentary. Not that I'm interested or able, but I'm curious if that is a number that sits well with what you are thinking?
> 
> It seems like most members here would be sitting on a similarly outfitted tool cache and in present times, I'm guessing some members would be able to swing that amount of cash if they were so inclined...so I guess the question is does this seem like a reasonable selling price or no?


This was what I was asking for. Leave it to David to cut to the heart of the matter. 

And yes, this is in the ballpark of what I was thinking.


----------



## mmcmdl (Jul 7, 2021)

Not knowing everything listed and the original cost of the PMs , I would think 12K would be a good starting point . Not sure if your area is a hotbed or machine dessert when it comes to available equipment . This makes a big difference in the asking price as you know . Good quality tools will always have a bottom line value while the cheap throwaway tools and fixtures are usually not worth much . Aloris , Dorian , Jacobs , Rohm , Albreght , Starrett , B&S with all USA made will always be worth more than imported in most mechanic's eyes . For someone just starting out with the basics , maybe the import stuff will get them by to get them started . For someone serious about getting into the trade , possibly for employment and making money , most likely they would shy away from imports. They just don't hold value . We go by the " buy once , cry once " motto . Anyone going to hold onto their tools and machines for 30 years will spread that difference in price for that long , not making much of a difference over the time frame . I do wish you good luck as we all are getting older and have to think about our futures . It's not fun having to part with what took half a lifetime to acquire , but I'm quickly learning to get by with less .


----------



## rmantoo (Jul 7, 2021)

If the $12k number is correct for everything, I think you'd have a VERY quick sale if you simply broke it into 2 lots: Mill in one and Lathe in the other @ $6k each.

Put the BS1 with the mill, and the turning radius tool with the lathe, everything else split up in basically 1/2, with first come getting first pick.

I realize there is a LOT more stuff, and much of it could go with either machine, and that it's likely to be a pain to break it all up, but this would get it done FAST.

I am simply saying that this is a pretty simple deal if it's broken into roughly 1/2 and 1/2... LOTS of guys on here could pretty easily come up with $12k, but imho most of them already have a fair chunk of machinery... whereas the $6k number opens you up to a MUCH larger potential purchaser base-


----------



## wrmiller (Jul 7, 2021)

I already have interest in the whole package.


----------



## Just for fun (Jul 7, 2021)

I'm sure there are others like myself that want to get into the hobby and don't have much or very little in the lines of machining tools.  If it were two years from now I would have been all over this.  I'm just not ready yet.


----------



## wrmiller (Jul 7, 2021)

Just for fun said:


> I'm sure there are others like myself that want to get into the hobby and don't have much or very little in the lines of machining tools.  If it were two years from now I would have been all over this.  I'm just not ready yet.


And you're the kind of person I was thinking about when I posted the original post. Maybe someone near/at retirement, looking for a medium sized machine package for hobby machining and/or gunsmithing. I'm not in a hurry, but two years might stretch it a bit.


----------



## Just for fun (Jul 7, 2021)

I'll hurry up.. maybe I can cut that time frame in half....


----------



## Lucky Lemon (Jul 27, 2021)

Hi Bill (and everyone else!!),

I have been lurking for a few years on The Hobby Machinist - learning and dreaming - and recently registered in order to reply to your thread.

I know that you have received some interest – and I am interested as well. My wife and I recently moved from Alaska to Arizona (Phoenix area). *If* you decide to sell your machines, and if others that have expressed an interest are unable to become the caretakers, I would appreciate the opportunity to have a conversation with you.

Lucky Lemon


----------



## wrmiller (Jul 27, 2021)

Lucky Lemon said:


> Hi Bill (and everyone else!!),
> 
> I have been lurking for a few years on The Hobby Machinist - learning and dreaming - and recently registered in order to reply to your thread.
> 
> ...


Send me a private message Sir.

And welcome to AZ! A rather big change from Alaska!


----------

